# Panthers @ Giants 1PM Sunday 9/12



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This should be a good gauge of where we are at, in the short term at least. Otah apparently had a setback and is not expected to play, which obviously hurts us. Frankly I've been very pleased at how good our defensive line has looked in the preseason. It's obviously meaningless, but I think most of us expected the D Line to be a catastrophe given the massive turnover in personnel. Smitty and Jonathan Stewart both practiced today so we can expect them to play. 

Frankly I don't expect us to win a tough road game, but I have developed some optimism that this team has a chance to be more than mediocre. Honestly I have been really expecting the worst for this year, a team that's just out of the playoffs, able to beat similarly weak teams and no more. Not sure anything we see this week will tell us the story about this team.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Giants weren't really proving to be any better then us this preseason. Just seems that ours went the complete opposite of what I figured it would. Offense being terrible and defense playing very well threw me a loop for sure. I'm thinking if we can get Smitty and Stewart in there we'll be at least mediocre I just want to see a competitive team on the field. There is not much optimism about this team where I'm at but I'm thinking we got a chance in this one if we can get the running game going.

We gave the Giants a terrible exit to their old stadium so they'll definitley be wantin a different outcome in the opening of a new one. Should be a good game Ima say 17-14 us since Fox has been pretty good about winning openers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Moore has been pretty bad so far. If he was making better throws we'd have more points. Our defense started out playing very well. Special teams has been really really good....Now Smitty catches a perfectly thrown td pass...Team has looked better than I expected.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This has been a very poor quarter and it ends badly


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Disappointment to say the least. Moore looked pretty terrible in the second half. I'm really hoping it doesn't continue because Clausen's not ready at all. We looked good enough first half just have to regroup and get back to what were good at and run the ball. Seemed like Goodsen was getting most of the reps this game which doesn't make much sense to me.

O Line and the Secondary played badly as well. Smith did his thing as usual and I was impressed with our D LIne till they started wearing out with how mch time they were out there. Guess I was being a optimistic but I think we can still do alright this year. Matt Moore is going to be in for a rough day tomorrow though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I missed the entire 4th quarter...Of course killing a rabid racoon and talking to the sheriff was a bit more exciting. Now I know what it's like to be charged by a rabid raccoon at least...And it found out why I had that shovel.


----------

